# can't get jack dempseys to breed



## Kd100291 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey guys I have these 2 jack dempsey cichlids & the blue faced one wont come to the bottom of the tank. Im trying to get them to breed any tips? I included a pic of them.


----------



## Kd100291 (Jun 11, 2020)

Here's a link wouldnt let me post the pic https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/DRzzQzVXkj2N


----------



## Kd100291 (Jun 11, 2020)

Here's the photo


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

They both look female to me.


----------



## Kd100291 (Jun 11, 2020)

U think so? & also why does the bottom 1 always pick with the other fish?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah. Bottom is definitely female despite not much blue on lower cheek. Males' heads and mouths are bigger (gives them a 'meaner' look). Top fish's head and mouth are no bigger, it just has a slightly odd shaped head. And it has loads of blue on the lower cheek that males hardly ever have.
Re the other fish, they're individuals, so personalities can vary. And one might be assuming some kind of dominance so it may be just making sure the others remember who's boss?... kinda thing.


----------



## Kd100291 (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh ok thanks guys so apparently I have 2 females. I believe both are jack dempseys


----------



## Kd100291 (Jun 11, 2020)

do u think i should go buy some males to put in?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I split your topic off from the original one to avoid confusion in getting answers.

What are the dimensions of your aquarium and are there any other fish in this tank?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd swap one female for a male. Adding a group will only cause agro.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Can you get some more pictures, at least a side-on pic of the bottom one?


----------

